# Which are the best slingbow arrows



## the core (Jan 13, 2016)

Hello!
A friend send me an PP SERE Slingshot together with the slingbow head.
So i decided to try out slingbow-shooting.
Now my question.
Which are the best arrows for slingbows?
There are soooo many different arrows.
Which material?
What is about spine?
Which kind of arrowhead?
???
Looking forward to your answers.
Bye, Stefan


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

This is a great question. . I'm keen to see the answers to this. I'd assume spine should be matched to draw weight - but I'd also suspect a SS would have a more gentle force on the arrow - so may require a lighter spine than expected...

Think any arrow heads - if you just plinking I'd use field heads.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I would use arrows spined for 30# bows I use carbon but a wood arrow with feathers would be better and if you are going to hunt a fixed blade braod head is the only way you should go no expandables


----------



## the core (Jan 13, 2016)

Ok, splined for 30# bows means that it has to be lightweight - if i know it right.
What about the length? "Normal" arrows are not longer than max 32"
I think for a slingbow longer than 32" would be nice.
Are there longer arrows on the market? May arrows especially for slingbows?


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi Stef, most important is you buy arrows with natural (turkey) feather, because the slingbow head of the SERE is a rigid one so with the plastic feather could be problems.
I bought very good cheap arrow on aliexpress.
https://m.it.aliexpress.com/s/item/32678448254.html?trace=wwwdetail2mobilesitedetail&productId=32678448254&productSubject=6Pcs-Real-Turkey-Feather-Fletch-Carbon-Arrows-30-inches-Spine-500-for-Compound-Recurve-Bow#autostay
Think for slingbow use,the spine is not really important. The best material is carbon but fiberglass is good enough. The standard arrowheads are good enough, but if you want hunting there are a lot of cheap hunting heads. To fishing you need fiberglass arrow with fishing head. You can find everything on aliexpress.
You need veri strong bands or tubes like theratube black or silver or dankung 3060 or 5080 or triple TBG


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

31" or 32" lenght works fine.
Maybe s better you think to buy a mechanical release.
Also you need pouches for arrow.


----------



## the core (Jan 13, 2016)

Hi Marco,
fiberglas for fishing!? Ok, the arrow has to be heavier than water! Or why?
I don't want to buy a mechanical release. I'm looking for something like this.


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

the core said:


> Hi Marco,
> fiberglas for fishing!? Ok, the arrow has to be heavier than water! Or why?
> I don't want to buy a mechanical release. I'm looking for something like this.
> 
> ...


I don't know why fiberglass, but I've found only fiberglass arrow for fishing so maybe is for the weight.
Think that release works fine like a mechanical...


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Easton shafts in my opinion are second to none. XX 75 shafts should be spined to your draw length, draw weight and the weight of the broadhead you'll be using. Easily done on the sizing chart they provide. Hope this helps..... Joe


----------



## the core (Jan 13, 2016)

Maybe i try to make some bamboo arrows.
I can get 39" bamboo arrow shafts.
And they are cheap 
No, i don't plan to hunt. 
It's strictly forbidden here in germany.
I just want to do it for fun. And as a kind of workout to adopt my body to heavier bands.

What do you think, can i use double 0,04 latex for the bow?


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I think double 40s would be fine.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

39" Draw? I'd say stick to an archery type draw - most likely up to 32"


----------



## the core (Jan 13, 2016)

mattwalt said:


> 39" Draw? I'd say stick to an archery type draw - most likely up to 32"


Hi Mattwalt,
no, my draw is near to 36".
And it's hard to find lightweight arrows longer than 33".
So you are right, it is better to lower draw lenght!
My aim is to shoot as fast as possible with minimal draw weight.
I try to get / build some arrows with less than 400gn so around 25 gramms and 33" length.


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Anyway, with arrows, your draw lenght is the arrow lenght (even consider the arrow head out of the slingbow) + the arrow's pouch + (eventually) the release system.
So with a 36" draw, a 31" or 32" inch arrow should work fine.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Unless you are gibbonesque - which I seriously doubt (I am fairly - and on the longer draw length side of things) You should be drawing to the edge of the jaw - where the bowl of the thumb meets the hand sort of locks in that spot... I'd not use a half butterfly floating anchor point. You should be able to use fairly standard archery measurements to get your draw length - you'll find through a google search.

Another option if you definitely want to do a floating anchor, or have arms that reach the knees, is to create some sort of over-draw (very popular a few years ago) - which would allow for a massive draw but shorter arrows... basically the arrow rest is set on the inside of the frame by a few inches.

To get the extra speed that may be ideal - the over-draw as you'd have short arrows that would be powered with the main power stroke of the band/tubes....


----------



## the core (Jan 13, 2016)

Genoa Slingshot said:


> Anyway, with arrows, your draw lenght is the arrow lenght (even consider the arrow head out of the slingbow) + the arrow's pouch + (eventually) the release system.
> So with a 36" draw, a 31" or 32" inch arrow should work fine.


Yes, i think you are right!
I will start with 32" arrows. 600 or 800 spline.
They are relativ easy to get and not so expensive. A quality arrow will be around 10€.
Not really cheap but ok.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I'm actually after thinking about it - keen to look into the overdraw idea. It was popular as you got a shorter arrow (lighter and less friction) which in turn also meant a lighter spine potentially (lighter) which all = more speed (not necessarily kinetic energy though). Also it turns out shorter arrows = better penetration as they have less friction. I wonder with a certain active power stroke if it actually lends itself to the SS quite well... There was a lot of research done in the 70/80's with regards to archery which had some interesting results.

Will need to get a wrist brace SS and fiddle...


----------



## the core (Jan 13, 2016)

The "overdraw" idea is an nice option to max out draw length with conventional arrows.
If i had understood right "overdraw" means drawlength is longer than the arrow length. Am i right?
A wrist brace would be nice, but not necessary for a slight overdraw of 1 or 2 inches.
Wrist braces are illegal here in germany.
What do you mean with less friction? Air resistance?


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

No an overdraw is to move the arrow rest contact point with the arrow closer to the nocking point (they were usually up to like 100mm further back - so you could loose 2-4" off an arrow)) - so for a certain draw length you'd have a shorter arrow (draw length in archery is usually constant for the shooter (apparently regardless if you use a release). They have become less popular as they can emphasise errors (setup is critical), but mainly because modern bows performance has improved hugely the last few years.

Generally lighter and shorter is faster for arrows.

Friction - Air resistance - as well as target contact resistance (better penetration).

Its an interesting idea - as the forces with a slingshot is linear (unlike bows) - it may work well. It worth looking at I think.

One point mentioned in an archery forum - is if you do use and overdraw that your hand is protected in case an arrow dismounts the rest on release...

If you google search archery overdraw you'll find info.


----------



## the core (Jan 13, 2016)

Ok! I think we mean the same!
I will use some (2or3") overdraw if normal 32" arrows will be to short for me.
But at first i will try out the SERE.
If i like slingbow shooting i will build a slingbow maybe with some overdraw, but i'm not sure about the design right now.
I will not shorten the arrows for less weight or less resistance. Overdraw just for more drawlength.
In my eyes drawlength is king!

What do you think is better for a slingbow, narrow or wide forks?


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Seems alot of guys who use go for wider forks (esp. bow fisherman). Though I'm not sure what works best TBH.

I keen to play with the idea.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Check out the Combo=Sling in the vintage section. It can now shoot full size arrows. Long lasting tubes, great draw length, very good speed. For more info contact the " Comboslingguy 1" on this forum. Send him a PM. His name is Robert.


----------



## watcher by night (Jun 14, 2010)

Flatband said:


> Check out the Combo=Sling in the vintage section. It can now shoot full size arrows. Long lasting tubes, great draw length, very good speed. For more info contact the " Comboslingguy 1" on this forum. Send him a PM. His name is Robert.


By the way, just saw a Youtube video a couple of days ago about something very similar looking to the Combow, with some good slow motion footage showing how the short arrow is accelerated. Mentioned your write-up on the Combow to them in their comments since they were interested in finding out more of the history of their slingshot.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Good stuff Watcher! I never saw an arrow shooter like that type before.


----------



## watcher by night (Jun 14, 2010)

Hey Flatband,

yeah, I hadn't either, although I don't have nearly the depth and breadth of knowledge that you do on the subject. Somebody in the comments of the video posted what seems to be a patent issued on it... U.S. Pat. No. 4703744A

https://patents.google.com/patent/US4458658A/en?q=arrow&q=shooting&q=slingshot&q=blair&oq=arrow+shooting+slingshot+blair


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Yeah, I know Robert Blair and have a few of his Combo-Slings. Yours is different though. I sent him the link to this thread hoping he'll know something about it. I know one thing, you got a very rare one Buddy. Good on you!


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Flatband said:


> Yeah, I know Robert Blair and have a few of his Combo-Slings. Yours is different though. I sent him the link to this thread hoping he'll know something about it. I know one thing, you got a very rare one Buddy. Good on you!



















Here is the link to the SKASA System.

https://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/vintage-skasa-system-survival-knife-1892609226

The slingbow was a knife attachment.

I think Robert Blairs invention is top league, but this one is still a nice find.

The images above are enhanced by AI. The web resolution was just not worth to upload here. It helps to explore some further details.

Cheers


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Follow up design of SKASA, the x9 Para Bow.

https://www.arizonacustomknives.com/395686.html


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Great stuff Mr Tremoside. I've seen the X9 Para Bow but never saw the Taylor. Thanks for posting this information. I owe Robert Blair a call. I sent him a PM about the Taylor and he said call me Gary,I have too much info for a text! He must have a bunch on all this. Cool thread!


----------



## EllipsisNL (Mar 2, 2021)

mattwalt said:


> No an overdraw is to move the arrow rest contact point with the arrow closer to the nocking point (they were usually up to like 100mm further back - so you could loose 2-4" off an arrow)) - so for a certain draw length you'd have a shorter arrow (draw length in archery is usually constant for the shooter (apparently regardless if you use a release). They have become less popular as they can emphasise errors (setup is critical), but mainly because modern bows performance has improved hugely the last few years.
> 
> Generally lighter and shorter is faster for arrows.
> 
> ...


Has there been any follow up on this???

Like, using a tong-ah with crossbow bolt sized arrows on a slingbow setup?

I'm gonna give it a go but if anyone has insight on issues I'll run into it would be nice before I run into them myself


----------

